
Holding Schools to Account Over Children's Data Security - bencollier49
http://www.bencollier.info/content/holding-schools-account-over-childrens-data-security
======
timthorn
A large number of said vendors for the UK market will be exhibiting at BETT
next week. If you're looking to ask DP questions in bulk, it might be worth a
visit.

